# Tire cupping/uneven wear



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

What's the prob if the inside of your front tires is cupping or showing signs of uneven wear??? :dunno:


----------



## visor (Sep 7, 2002)

TimDogg said:


> What's the prob if the inside of your front tires is cupping or showing signs of uneven wear??? :dunno:


Either you have excessive camber, or you're not taking corners fast enough.


----------



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

*Hey...*



visor said:


> Either you have excessive camber, or you're not taking corners fast enough.


UUHHHH, probably excessive camber. Note the third vehicle in my fleet being an R1. I kill corners in everything!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Yep, when the insides wear faster, it is usually due to too much negative camber.


----------



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yep, when the insides wear faster, it is usually due to too much negative camber.


Thanks "G"


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Inside edge wear is too much negative camber, or not cornering fast enough.

Cupping is out of balance or loose or worn bearings, or weak shock.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

What exactly does "cupping" look like? :dunno:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> What exactly does "cupping" look like? :dunno:


Looks like waves going accross the tread, uneven surface. You can usually see the effect better on slick tires.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

The HACK said:


> What exactly does "cupping" look like? :dunno:


----------

